# Valuation Help



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Im trying to track down a valuation on a rifle... Its an 1894 Winchester in .30wcf caliber. Anyone have any ideas? The thing that throws me off is the rear sight. Will that detract or add value?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you know the actual production year?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Going by serial number 1920

1919 ended with number 870,762.

1920 ended with number 880,627.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

a gun that old ain't worth much. I'll give you 200bucks.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

blackbear said:


> a gun that old ain't worth much. I'll give you 200bucks.


Sheesh, if they get cheaper as they get older I'd hate to see what the Colt 1st SAA (middle picture, below the rifle) is worth. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The rear sight won't do much, that era of 94's didn't come with a rear sight from the factory, so it was common to see after market sights on them.

Depending on condition, it should sell for 1500-3500 dollars. Julia auctions is a good place to start if you are looking to sell it. They are also a great resource for your value inquiries.

(207) 453-7125


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

blackbear said:


> a gun that old ain't worth much. I'll give you 200bucks.


Yeah i agree an't worth a smuck....I'll give you 250.00 for it 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> blackbear said:
> 
> 
> > a gun that old ain't worth much. I'll give you 200bucks.
> ...


I may take $250 for the bottom revolver.  Its a .38 Miroku Special Police. Still trying to nail down a solid valuation on that one as well.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Is the SAA in .45?


Yup.

.45 caliber blackpowder frame


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Is the SAA in .45?
> ...


Serial indicates mfg. in 1889 I believe.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


They all will be sold once I can nail down solid values... :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice caliber !!!  

300 bucks for the lot !!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You might consider selling the aperture sight separate from the rifle. It might be worth more than the gun. Do you know who made the sight?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> You might consider selling the aperture sight separate from the rifle. It might be worth more than the gun. Do you know who made the sight?


I dont. Ive never seen one like this before...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> You might consider selling the aperture sight separate from the rifle. It might be worth more than the gun. Do you know who made the sight?


After digging around a bit I believe its a Lyman 66 A sight.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a collector market for old sights. Especially the ones with the famous names. Like Lyman, Williams, Marble, and others.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> There is a collector market for old sights. Especially the ones with the famous names. Like Lyman, Williams, Marble, and others.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a similar rifle. Model 1894, serial #285209. The caliber stamped on the barrel is 30 W.C.F.
(It is a 30-30)
Also on the barrel is the notation: NICKEL STEEL BARREL ESPECIALLY FOR SMOKELESS POWDER

It was my father's rifle. The first time I fired it I killed my first deer. He was not one to use ammo shooting targets. He said,"Take a fine bead."

I am sorry, I have no idea what these old guns will bring. Put any price you want on it, it ain't for sale. 

Lyman still makes a similar sight. They are pretty spendy for a new one. I had a Mod 94 that I put a Lyman receiver sight on and I really liked it. My son now has that rifle. I think there should be an aperture piece on that sight that seems to be missing. (if it is a Lyman) You can look up the new sights on Lymans web page. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> Nice caliber !!!
> 
> 300 bucks for the lot !!!


Pfft! I'll go $600 - CASH!


----------

